# Villagers that don't suit their personality



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

Right of the top of my head is Lucky, the creepy mummy dog... who's a lazy villager.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 8, 2015)

Honestly? I'd be lazy too if I were undead.

Anyway, Muffy looks more like a snooty than an uchi.


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

I made a thread about this a few months ago lol.
Ruby , the worst offender I think, looks nothing like a peppy and it irks me to death that she isn't a normal. I think Lucky fits the lazy personality just fine. Dogs are usually pretty lazy and if I was all bandaged up i'd be lounging all day. Cousteau the frog and Bud the lion both look like they should be smug. Boomer should be a cranky and Bianca would be better as an uchi too.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 8, 2015)

Pango. I would like her better if she was snooty.


----------



## lamomok (Apr 8, 2015)

Marshal and Bob both look more cranky than smug to me. I think it's their eyes.

And for a snooty, Eloise is pretty plain-looking.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ooh. I love these threads! I have a lot of villagers that should be another personality.

Gayle - Peppy
Pango - Snooty
Purrl - Normal
Pate - Lazy
Celia - Snooty
Jambette - Snooty
Rooney - Jock
Bella - Uchi
Truffles - Uchi
Rhonda - Snooty
Blaire - Normal
Cally - Peppy
Mint - Peppy


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

I feel like the lazy personality would suit Shep better than smug to be honest.


----------



## PinkWater (Apr 8, 2015)

Butch is cranky, but he looks so chill and laid back, I keep thinking he's a lazy.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 8, 2015)

Pango!! She seems like she should be snooty


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

willow looks like a normal or something, definitely not a snooty imo!


----------



## soda (Apr 8, 2015)

Mott reminds me of a smug with his varsity jacket and lax expression similar to a player who joins the team just to impress the cheer squad


----------



## hzl (Apr 9, 2015)

hamlet, little chubby hamster.. with a jock personality lmao
so cute though


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 9, 2015)

Rhonda, I thought she was snooty at first
but nope she's a normal personality.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 9, 2015)

Blarie is the only one that comes to mind.

She looks nothing like a Snooty.


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 9, 2015)

Sly seems more like a lazy to me.


----------



## RelaxAlex (Apr 9, 2015)

How is Cobb a jock?! I think there should be more personality types in the next game, such as nerd.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 10, 2015)

I would like Marshal as a good guy more than a bad guy if he had Cranky as his personality.


----------



## abelsister (Apr 10, 2015)

Shep ;-; he seems lazy lol


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

I always thought Willow was normal. She looks too cute to be a snooty. I also think Gladys looks more like a snooty.


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

i agree shep seems like he should be lazy! i think drago should be cranky, mitzi + purrl as uchi's maybe?


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (May 12, 2015)

Pashmina looks super snooty to me, and Carmen looks normal. *Shrug*


----------



## Bon Bonne (May 13, 2015)

Lucha looks like he would be Stinky's jock friend! he doesn't look like a smug at all. his house having a lot of stuff that Stinky has does not help :y


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 13, 2015)

I think Mitzi should be retooled to Uchi.


----------



## ashjaed (May 13, 2015)

Ed's change from jock to smug annoys me... He's a dreamy of mine! But not in NL because of the change.


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 21, 2015)

Blaire is supposed to be a snooty squirrel but I have has her for months now and I just dont get a snooty vibe from her at all! I mean look at her face!! Shes too adorably sweet to be snooty.. I dont get it :S


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

Willow should be normal, and Cousteau should be smug.
Pietro would be a thousand times less creepy if he were a lazy. The person who made him smug obviously wants to scare little children.


----------



## Red Cat (May 22, 2015)

I wish Punchy were a smug personality and I wish Olivia were something other than snooty (she looks nowhere near as superficial as Monique and Kitty). It would be nice if either Lolly, Mitzi, or Olivia were uchi, because Katt's face looks like a cartoon drawing.


----------



## Rudy (May 23, 2015)

Rudy. He's my dreamie, but I just don't understand why he's got the jock personality.


----------



## AcidLucidity (May 24, 2015)

I always thought that Chief would be a smug type of villager.


----------



## Snowfell (May 24, 2015)

Frank's change from jock to cranky bothers me. Especially since they didn't change his furniture so he still has a ton of gym equipment, and almost every day he says how weather like this makes him want to do some sports activity. I like him but it makes me feel like I've got three jocks living in Roselake.


----------



## Boccages (May 24, 2015)

Oh wow. Marshall is a smug ? He does look like a cranky and nothing else. I was going to say that Pate shouldn't be peppy, but normal.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 25, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> *PINGAS*
> 
> Katt's face looks like a cartoon drawing.



A cartoon drawing by someone who can't draw.

Seriously, she is WAY too ugly!


----------



## Dot (May 25, 2015)

Sprinkle should be a normal..
And Hazel too! <3
Genji looks like a cranky.
Bam like a lazy. xd
Hmm...


----------



## Xintetsu (May 26, 2015)

I feel like Blanche should be normal, she looks too sweet and innocent to be a snooty.


----------



## Holla (May 27, 2015)

Wendy the Sheep looks like she'd be a boring (but cute!) normal when in fact she is a peppy. I'm kinda glad she is though I enjoy a hyper excitable Sheepy. ^.^ It makes me love her even more.


----------



## charmi (May 28, 2015)

Bella, she's peppy i think but her look and house make me think she should be uchi ><


----------



## Mycaruba (May 29, 2015)

Tom the cat definitely does not look like a cranky to me. A jock, or a smug, heck even a lazy, but not a cranky haha


----------



## Toppazz (May 29, 2015)

When I first saw Rooney I would have bet money on him being a jock. I mean he's a boxer kangaroo for goodness sake, his appearance just screams boxer and his house is basically a gym! But nope, he's a cranky.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 29, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Willow should be normal, and Cousteau should be smug.
> Pietro would be a thousand times less creepy if he were a lazy. The person who made him smug obviously wants to scare little children.



Haha!  I love the way you worded that. XD A friend of mine has Pietro in his town and he told me that he thought he was creepy, but then, I saw how popular he was online (unless I'm mistaken) and I thought that maybe it was just him.  At the same time, I thought, in the one time I talked to him in my friend's town, that he was creepy (though I didn't know what his personality was).

Recently, when I was writing a short narrative for some screenshots I took and posted on my tumblr; I noticed that Punchy looked more smug than lazy (when I was trying to describe the expression he always have on his face).  The body language that he shows in official screenshots of him also gives me that impression.

Also, I agree with Moonlight about Gladys; she does look snooty.


----------



## erikaeliseh (May 29, 2015)

I agree about marshal and bob, i always assumed marshal was cranky because he has that angry expression in his eyes


----------



## MotaroRIP (May 30, 2015)

Pietro shouldn't be smug, he needs to be lazy.


----------



## Zandy (May 31, 2015)

I don't think Roald should be a jock.  He always talks about his muscles and ripped abs but he's probably the roundest villager in the series and I love him for that xD.  He might be better suited as a lazy villager.


----------



## Tessie (May 31, 2015)

Ken is smug...I honestly thought he was going to be cranky when I first met him.


----------



## charmi (Jun 1, 2015)

I also think shep should be lazy ; v ;


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 13, 2015)

Ken would be the scariest cranky ever. I do quite like him as smug though, it makes him seem dark and mysterious lol. Like his personality is an evil trick to get your guard down.


----------

